# speck



## sc0tty2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Smoking a couple giant mangalitsa speck today and for the next 5 or so days.  Using amzns and some beech dust.  Thanks, Todd!!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks great! Did you bone them out yourself, and how long did you cure them?  With juniper berries and nutmeg?


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 3, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Looks great! Did you bone them out yourself, and how long did you cure them?  With juniper berries and nutmeg?


----------



## alelover (Mar 5, 2012)

Would love to see the whole process.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm interested.

Being of Croatian background, for me , Speck is a smoked pork belly eaten raw.

This intrigues me.


----------



## sc0tty2 (Mar 15, 2012)

I described the entire process at my blog on several occasion.  Not sure I'm allowed to post links.


----------



## moikel (Mar 15, 2012)

africanmeat said:


>


And what cut is this originally. I get the speck part there is a croatian butcher in my suburb. I am looking for a method to do a product that people can use as a cooking ingredient,like Italians use pancetta but smoked.Speck is probably it.YOU LOOK LIKE YOUR THE MAN.Can you let us in on the process  please?


----------



## ak1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Moikel said:


> And what cut is this originally. I get the speck part there is a croatian butcher in my suburb. I am looking for a method to do a product that people can use as a cooking ingredient,like Italians use pancetta but smoked.Speck is probably it.YOU LOOK LIKE YOUR THE MAN.Can you let us in on the process  please?


I'm not sure that there is an "original" cut.

 Croatians call cured smoked bacon speck

In the northern parts of Italy, smoked prosciutto is called speck.

In Germany there are several different specks.


----------



## sc0tty2 (Mar 16, 2012)

AK1 said:


> I'm not sure that there is an "original" cut.
> 
> Croatians call cured smoked bacon speck
> 
> ...


Correct mostly, AK1.  In Germany and Austria, speck means bacon.  In northern Italy(Alto Adige), speck is a preparation.  You can "speck" any cut of meat.  However, when in Sudtirol, if you say speck, it is assumed you are speaking of a leg, unless otherwise indicated.  There is speck di spalla/schulterspeck(shoulder), speck di carre'(loin), bauchspeck(cold smoked pancetta or belly) among several others.  Moikel, you are probably talking about pancetta affumicata or bauchspeck, aka cold smoked pancetta.  Yes, the nomenclature is confusing.  Moikel, I believe there is a way to get to my blog through my profile.  I will post a picture of the shoulder speck I just removed yesterday.


----------

